# Golf Course Renovations



## LosAmigosGC (Jan 15, 2013)

Our golf course in southern California is undergoing extensive renovations. We are excited to take on the job of restoring the course to its full potential. If you're interested, visit the following links for pictures and more information on our upcoming renovations:


Happy golfing!

Los Amigos Golf Course

7295 Quill Drive 

Downey, CA 90242

P: 562-923-9696


----------

